# How do I convince my parents to get me a bunny?



## RattieLover1331

I'm 13 years old, and I would like to try out having a bunny as a pet. The really big problem is my mom. The only pets she has ever let me seriously get are fish. I only got rats because one of her close friends adopted a rat that was pregnant. Money may be a big issue too, but I'm willing to save up to buy the cage, the bunny itself, the food, hay, etc.

I'm starting an online school this year, so I would have plenty of time with it. I'm not saying I'll never spend time with my rats, but I really want another responsibility. I absolutely love animals. In my house there are five animals. The family dog, my two rats, my betta fish, and my brother's betta fish. I take care of my rats and my betta, and I even take care of my brother's betta, and I take care of the dog half the time.

I understand if my mom just doesn't want more pets, but I would really like a bunny. Plus, my mom likes gardening, and bunny poop is good for gardens 

Do you guys know any way I can convince my parents? Also any suggestions would be great (As in, if you think maybe I shouldn't get one..idk anything really, give me your opinion)

By the way, I would obviously do tons of research before I get it, I just want to know how I can convince my parents 

Thanks!


----------



## delilahrene

Before you try and convince your mom, have you done your research into rabbits? They are crazy high maintenance. I was in your position and thought they looked so sweet but was not sure if I was ready for the commitment. I decided to foster a pair and found that I am not a bunny person. They need so much space, food, time, and can be really destructive and expensive. I am currently fostering, but when these two get adopted, no more buns for me! Plus they live 10+ years which is a big commitment for your age. Most dogs are hardwired to chase rabbits which can turn into a disaster when someone forgets to shut the door. Not to dissuade you or anything, rabbits are really sweet, but they are so much work. If you have done the research and are fully aware of the responsibility, just present the facts to your mom and see how it goes. Unfortunately, there is no way to manipulate her into getting you a pet. If she decides that there are enough animals in the house you will just need to accept it because adding a rabbit (you would probably need 2 they are social just like rats) is like adding 2 more dogs or 2 cats. They take up a lot of space because they cannot live in store bought cages and need a lot of attention. I do not want to sound like I think you are irresponsible, I just want to make sure you know what you are getting into before you get your heart set on a rabbit. If you have any specific care questions feel free to ask .


----------



## RattieLover1331

delilahrene said:


> Before you try and convince your mom, have you done your research into rabbits? They are crazy high maintenance. I was in your position and thought they looked so sweet but was not sure if I was ready for the commitment. I decided to foster a pair and found that I am not a bunny person. They need so much space, food, time, and can be really destructive and expensive. I am currently fostering, but when these two get adopted, no more buns for me! Plus they live 10+ years which is a big commitment for your age. Most dogs are hardwired to chase rabbits which can turn into a disaster when someone forgets to shut the door. Not to dissuade you or anything, rabbits are really sweet, but they are so much work. If you have done the research and are fully aware of the responsibility, just present the facts to your mom and see how it goes. Unfortunately, there is no way to manipulate her into getting you a pet. If she decides that there are enough animals in the house you will just need to accept it because adding a rabbit (you would probably need 2 they are social just like rats) is like adding 2 more dogs or 2 cats. They take up a lot of space because they cannot live in store bought cages and need a lot of attention. I do not want to sound like I think you are irresponsible, I just want to make sure you know what you are getting into before you get your heart set on a rabbit. If you have any specific care questions feel free to ask .



Well, I haven't done a ton of research on them. Two of my friends have bunnies, and I thought they were super cute. I didn't realize getting two would be the best decision. And now that I think about it, my dog would absolutely go nuts over a bunny, since she freaks over the rats. Thanks for convincing me, even though you should you weren't trying to dissuade me lol. I don't think I'm ready quite yet. Maybe I'll wait a few years


----------



## Sheldon

I just have to interject that I have had rabbits before and they are not nearly as awesome as rats! Rats are smarter, cleaner, more affectionate, more schedule flexible, you name it and rats are better.


----------



## RattieLover1331

Sheldon said:


> I just have to interject that I have had rabbits before and they are not nearly as awesome as rats! Rats are smarter, cleaner, more affectionate, more schedule flexible, you name it and rats are better.


I REALLY like rats..so thanks for the input. Now I'm not interested in bunnies anymore..haha


----------



## Charlottesmom

Where to start....we just got a Flemish Giant Rabbit (Stewie) 5 months ago. He is an indoor rabbit and an excellent pet BUT to properly care for a rabbit is VERY expensive. I do the math for you....Cage: we used an extra large dog crate because Stewie is a big boy $150.00 plus an x pen for more playtime room when we are not home $75.00. Cage accessories: big tupperware for litterbox, bowls, small crate for transport and a hidey place for in his crate, water bottle, total for accessories about $75.00. Food per week $7.00, veggies, salad (organic!), hay (he's still a baby so he gets Timothy (mostly) and a little Alfalfa (because he is still little, will be using only as a treat in a few months) $10.00 every 2 weeks. VET: we had him neutered because male rabbits can spray urine (yuck!) and females should get spayed because at around 2 years old they can develop uterine cancer. We paid $350.00 for Stewie's neutering. Rabbits are one of the most expensive "small" pets. May I suggest a couple rats or a hamster.


----------



## Charlottesmom

Sheldon said:


> I just have to interject that I have had rabbits before and they are not nearly as awesome as rats! Rats are smarter, cleaner, more affectionate, more schedule flexible, you name it and rats are better.


Hey, my Stewie (bunny) is Awesome!  pardon his cage, I took this picture pre-cleaning. I totally agree though rats are awesome pets!!


----------



## nanashi7

Rabbits are adorable. But they are very insane. I babysat one for two weeks (may be worth trying) and the amount of work, time, and effort going in to caring for her was CRAZY. I'm not saying don't get them ever. I'm saying, don't get them until your older. I'm 21. I'll probably not get one until say, 25. When my rats are gone, I have my own place, and enough cash flow.

My rats hardly got any time out, because bunnies dont belong in cages and I've only one bedroom. I was cleaning JUST after Cocoa twice a day. 

Then from the behavioral aspect, that's a chore. They aren't demure sweeties, despite the looks. Cocoa loved being pet but only if I asked nicely and she agreed. She also enjoyed playing, even if I wasn't trying to which involved running like a loony through the house as a happy bunny. Cocoa was also very strong willed and eventually decided if my dogs got to sleep in my bed, she wanted to too (she was the size of a chihuahua). This meant one night she kicked her cage door (only caged at night and during rat time) open, climbed up in bed, and kicked me repeatedly in the head because she wanted my pillow. After a few nights of that, I just let it happen.

Oh, and she would only pee/poop in a clean litter box with tons of hay at precisely X-spot. I once moved it over three inches and she refused to go into it and peed where it had been. At the end of the ordeal, we tore up my carpet because the smell was not going away.


----------



## Charlottesmom

Totally agree ^^^ rabbits are a lot of work, Stewie is shedding (moulting) right now and if I don't vacuum his room throughly every day you get coated with fur, he gets brushed all the time too. We just found out my eldest son is mildly allergic to him so cleaning has stepped up a notch.


----------



## Rob&Beth

We used to have 3 rabbits and 4 guinea pigs in the same enclosure, they were great pets! But, the rabbits would dig tunnels under the fence and through to the neighbours, then the guinea pigs would go through and not come back for a day or so...!


----------

